# Please Help Me Purchase the Proper Topknot Bands



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I have seen that many of you use either Showoff or Lainee latex bands and I would like to order some. I am not good with measurements/sizes, and would like to get some opinions on which ones to get. I do not want to use any papers in her hair.

Do I get light or medium weight? Which size do I get for her being less than 4mos old, and does she need a bigger or smaller size than her puppy ones once she's full grown?

Also, how tightly should I be wrapping the band around her topknot? The bands I have now (shame on me) are from Wal-Mart and are latex bands in the baby section. Those I wrap around my index & thumb three times (I can just barely do it, cuts off my circulation) and then grab her hair and place it where I want it. Is it easier to just wrap it around her topknot after the band is in place? I have been trying to cut it out every night (right now I don't let her sleep with them in), but I can't get the scissors I have through one of the loops, and sometimes it just gets loose after a while and when I gently pull it out, there are a few strands of hair caught in it. I know that's a bad thing.

Thank you all for the help!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Show off bands I believe are the medium 5/16 fine weight

Lainee are the small light weight. 

Purchase some band scissors when you order your bands.


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

We use the show off ones for Coby.
http://www.showoffproducts.com/bands.htm

The one we currently have is the medium one 5/16 in fine weight. They are soooo flexible and make your life so much easier than regular rubber/latex bands. We wrap around 3 times. Coby doesn't seem to mind having it on because it's so light.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

You can try either of these sites. I have both latex and non-latex. I twist it around 3 times. I do the 5/16<a href="http://www.showoffproducts.com/bands.htm" target="_blank">
</a>
http://www.showoffproducts.com/bands.htm
http://www.puppybows.com/latexbandsorderpage.htm


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I just got mine from show off the other day and I love them. I ordered the small 1/4 lightweight but I see that she doesn't have them on her site anymore. They are so easy to work with.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Also, I would suggest a band container. I bought one at a dog show and I love it. Like these:


Band Containers





Joy


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I just got the bands from show off and love them. 
I didn't order the scissors and now I'm planning on ordering those too.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank you all so much for the help on which ones to order. It looks like I'm going to try the Showoff 5/16 fine weight bands (the ones that come in either black or yellow) & I'll make sure I purchase the scissors -- they look like they'll work. B)


----------

